# New shift knob



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

That thing is huge! To each their own, and if it works good, then good on ya!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

That's what she said.

Not my style. It's not the size that's the problem for me but the design. Looks like it navigates the enterprise.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You just put the "stick" in "stick shift". Definitely not my style but if it makes it easier for you and you like it go for it.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Its not my style but I guess to each their own. So long that you're happy with it that's what's important. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> That thing is huge! To each their own, and if it works good, then good on ya!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


You should see the custom cars with cams or a katana hilt as the shifter.

On a side note, looks good man.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> You should see the custom cars with cams or a katana hilt as the shifter.


I just Google-imaged "katana hilt shifter". Ghey.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Since everybody in this thread say it's huge i will take my own route.

Wow, it's long. And let the jokes commence. 

Looks really in the way of everything lol i wonder how it will feel like when it's hot outside.


----------



## Monath (Apr 20, 2013)

iKermit said:


> Looks really in the way of everything lol i wonder how it will feel like when it's hot outside.


It's not too bad in the heat, the front is rubberized. 

But I bought it as a joke to start with, and it grew on me.. So oh well, the interior is to please me, exterior to others.


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

Not my taste but then if you like it then **** yeah!!!!


----------



## RedneckCamokid (Apr 8, 2013)

Did that increase your throw at all? Lol, I thought that was funny.

How did you get the oem one off? I saw a browning shift knob similar to this only it was a brass shell casing I think and i wanted to put it on but i couldnt figure out how to get the oem one off.


----------



## Monath (Apr 20, 2013)

RedneckCamokid said:


> Did that increase your throw at all? Lol, I thought that was funny.
> 
> How did you get the oem one off? I saw a browning shift knob similar to this only it was a brass shell casing I think and i wanted to put it on but i couldnt figure out how to get the oem one off.


It increased the throw by a good bit, but the extra weight makes up for it. I goes into gears a lot smoother. I put the OEM knob back on and couldn't stand how much force it took to put it in gear so I put the pistol grip back on. But all I did was twist the OEM counter-clockwise. Mine wasn't on too terribly tight. It was pretty easy. The only thing I will warn you about, you can't have the Browning shift knobs on tight or else you can't put them in reverse. Mine is really loose.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Octane Cruze (Jun 8, 2013)

I dig this, how could I find a video on how to remove the shifter? Inbox me if you could. Thanks!


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

So it's huge, long, and it's got rubber? Haha this is turning strange pretty fast. I don't personally like it but if you do that's fine lol.


----------

